# 6X6 Timber Retaining Wall Additions



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

I think a lot of your questions have to do with whether or not you are sloping your area for drainage. If you want everything inside of the octagon level, then you need to be a bit more precise. Pics would help.

When I did a circular paver patio on a slope w/ retaining wall....after I dug the area as level as I could, I found level from the highest point to lowest point and leveled that with a string level. You start laying with the lowest first and work to the highest area...since you've already got the high area finished, you'll probably just need to start from where you left off. Like I said, an actual pics will give you more precise responses.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

cibula11 said:


> I think a lot of your questions have to do with whether or not you are sloping your area for drainage. If you want everything inside of the octagon level, then you need to be a bit more precise. Pics would help.
> 
> When I did a circular paver patio on a slope w/ retaining wall....after I dug the area as level as I could, I found level from the highest point to lowest point and leveled that with a string level. You start laying with the lowest first and work to the highest area...since you've already got the high area finished, you'll probably just need to start from where you left off. Like I said, an actual pics will give you more precise responses.


Yup. Pics would help.:thumbsup:

And what degree/how steep a slope are you trying to retain with this? Even on both sides? As far as you know is the mass stable? Is it just dirt native to the site?

You have a couple set of natural forces to hold in any event. By hollowing the space out you had some laterally as well.


----------

